# Probleme mit Einstellungen des Internet Explorers über die GPMC



## student506 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Wir integrieren zur Zeit in unserer Firma ein Intranetbasierendes Verwaltungssystem, und dazu sind diverse Einstellungen des Internet Explorers notwendig. Da es viel zu aufwendig wäre das an jedem Client explizit zu machen, wollte ich diese Einstellungen an unserem "Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition" mit Hilfe der "Group Policy Management Console" kurz GPMC vornehmen. Klappt soweit auch alles wunderbar, bis auf 2 kleine Ausnahmen.

Punkt 1:

Es ist erforderlich für das "Lokale Intranet" sowie für die "Vetrauenwürdigen Sites" die Sicherheitsstufe anzupassen und die Einstellungen des Unterpunktes "ActiveX-Steurelemente und Plugins" alle zu aktivieren. Wie man auf dem ersten Bild gut sehen kann sind alle Einstellungen in einem dezentem grau, und somit inaktiv, außer einer Einstellung. Es liegt daran das ich alle anderen Einstellungen in der GPMC geändert habe bis auf diesen einen, weil ich dieses dort nicht finde. Ausgeschrieben lautet dieser Einstellungspunkt 

"Ausführung von bisher nicht verwendeten ActiveX-Steuerelementen ohne Eingabeaufforderung zulassen"

Auf Bild 2 ist die Bildschirmkopie von den Einstellungen im GPMC der Sicherheitseite für die Intranetzone des Internet Explorers zu sehen. Und diese gerade genannte Einstellung kann ich dort leider nicht finden


Punkt 2:

Weiterhin muss unser Webserver zu den Vetrauenwürdigen Seiten hinzugefügt werden, was auch ohne Probleme klappt, nur das der Punkt "Für Sites dieser Zone ist eine Serverüberprüfung (https erforderlich", "nicht" aktiviert seien darf. Bildschirm des ganzen in Bild 3

Habe in der GPMC dies in dem Punkt "Liste der Site zu Zonenzuweisungen" gefunden, und diese Site auch hinzugefügt, jedoch gibt es keine Möglichkeit diesen Haken nicht zu setzen. Dort kann man lediglich eine Site angeben und dieser einen Wert zuweisen, welcher darüber bestimmt in welcher Zone diese Site landet. Habe den Wert 2 genommen, da dieser die "Zone der Vetrauenwürdigen Sites" wiederspiegelt. Alles zu sehen in Bild 4


Hoffe die Erläuterung des Problem war klar, so dass mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen kann....


----------



## student506 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hat keiner ne Idee für mein Problem?


----------

